# الحب فى منظور الاطفال



## sunny man (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*الحب فى منظور الاطفال*
*
في دراسة قامت بها احدى المؤسسات تم توجيه سؤال الى مجموعة كبيرة من الأطفال 

وكان السؤال حول مفهوم كلمة ( الحب ) بالنسبة لهم 

وقد خرج الأطفال بتعريفات عجيبة غريبة لكن كان من أفضلها الإجابات التالية

ماهو الحب؟؟

ريبيكا – 8 سنوات 

" عندما اصيبت جدتي بالتهاب المفاصل لم تكن تستطيع ان تنحني لتضع الطلاء على أظافر قدميها , فكان جدي يقوم بذلك لها كل مرة على مدى عدة سنوات , حتى بعد أن أصيب هو بالتهاب المفاصل في يديه لم يتوقف عن القيام بذلك لها .. هذا هو الحب كما أراه ..."

بيلي – 4 سنوات 

" عندما يحبك شخص ما , فإنك تشعر بأنه ينطق اسمك بشكل مختلف عن ما ينطقه بقية الناس , انك تشعر بأن اسمك بأمان في فمه "

كارل – 5 سنوات 

" الحب هو عندما تضع المرأة عطرا على جسدها ويضع الرجل عطر ما بعد الحلاقة ويخرجان سوية ليشم أحدهما الآخر "

كريسي – 6 سنوات 

" الحب هو عندما تخرج مع أحدهم وتعطيه معظم البطاطس المقلية الخاصة بك دون أن تلزمه بأن يعطيك البطاطس الخاصة به "

تيري – 4 سنوات 

" الحب هو ما يجعلك تبتسم حتى وإن كنت متعبا للغاية "

داني – 7 سنوات 

" الحب هو عندما تصنع أمي لأبي قهوة ثم تأخذ منها رشفة بالملعقة لتتأكد أن مذاقها لذيذ" 

نيكا -6 سنوات 

" إذا أردت أن تتعلم عن الحب أكثر فعليك أن تبدأ بحب أصدقائك الذين تكرههم "

نويل – 7 سنوات 

" الحب هو عندما تخبر شابا بأنك معجب بقميصه فيقوم بارتداء نفس القميص كل يوم لأجلك " 

كلير -6 سنوات 

" أمي تحبني أكثر من أي شخص آخر , إنها تقبلني في الليل حتى أغفو نائمة "

إلين – 5 سنوات 

" الحب هو عندما تختار أمي أفضل جزء من الدجاجه وتعطيه لأبي "

كريس -7 سنوات 

" الحب هو عندما ترى أمي أبي غارقا في عرقه ورائحته منتنه وتقول له أنه أكثر وسامة من روبرت ردفورد"

ملاحظة : هذا هو روبرت ردفورد لمن لا يعرفه :



ماري أن – 4 سنوات 

" الحب هو ان يركض اليك كلبك فرحا ويلعق وجهك رغم انك تركته طوال النهار بمفرده "

لورين -4 سنوات 

" أختي الكبرى تحبني كثيرا لدرجة أنها تعطيني ملابسها القديمة لأرتديها وتضطر هي لشراء ملابس جديدة " << مخفه الضعيفة هههههههه 

كارين- 7 سنوات 

" عندما تحب فإن رموش عينيك تبدأ في الصعود والنزول وتخرج نجوم صغار منك "

مارك -6 سنوات 

" الحب هو عندما تشاهد أمي أبي وهو جالس على كرسي الحمام ورغم ذلك لا تشعر بالتقزز " 

جيسيكا -8 سنوات 

" لا يجب أن تقول لشخص ما انك تحبه الا اذا كنت تعنيها فعلا , واذا كنت تعنيها فعلا فعليك أن تقولها له كثيرررررا .. لأن الناس يعانون من النسيان ويحتاجون الى من يذكرهم "

في النهاية اليكم هذه القصة الراااااااااائعة التي أوردها المؤلف ليو بسكاجيا والذي طلب منه أن يكون حكما في مسابقة لأختيار أكثر الأطفال حنية ( من الحنان ) وأكثرهم اهتماما بالأخرين 

يقول " خضت المسابقة وكان الفائز الأول بلا منازع هو طفل في الرابعة من عمره وتتلخص حكاية الطفل فيما يلي : 

كان الطفل جالسا في فناء البيت ولاحظ أن جارهم المسن كان جالسا في حديقة منزله ويبكي بحرقة بعد أن فقد زوجته التي توفيت وتركته وحيدا , عندما شاهد الطفل ذلك المشهد ذهب الى الجار وجلس في حضنه , وعندما عاد بعد فترة سألته أمه ماذا صنعت مع ذلك الجار أجابها :

" لا شيء .. لقد ساعدته على البكاء!!"

منقول*


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب فى منظور الاطفال*

موضوع جميل ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك


----------



## sunny man (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب فى منظور الاطفال*



سندباد+اسيوط قال:


> موضوع جميل ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك


شكرا على المرور
كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب فى منظور الاطفال*

موضوع فعلا حلو اوى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب فى منظور الاطفال*

حلو قوى اغلبيتهم بيتكلموا صح عن الحب و معانية 

و الباقى فية براءة جميلة​


----------



## sunny man (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب فى منظور الاطفال*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> موضوع فعلا حلو اوى​
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


شكرا على المرور
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sunny man (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الحب فى منظور الاطفال*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حلو قوى اغلبيتهم بيتكلموا صح عن الحب و معانية​
> 
> 
> و الباقى فية براءة جميلة​


شكرا على المرور
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## assyrian girl (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب فى منظور الاطفال*

*wowowowowowowoowowowowowowo
very nice and lovely topic
God bless you​*


----------



## sunny man (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب فى منظور الاطفال*



assyrian girl قال:


> *wowowowowowowoowowowowowowo​*
> _*very nice and lovely topic*_
> 
> _*God bless you*_​


Thank you for your nice compliment


----------



## Meriamty (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب فى منظور الاطفال*

 

هههههههههههه بجد ارائهم طريفه جدا وبريئه جدااا 

موضوع راائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## sunny man (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب فى منظور الاطفال*



Meriamty قال:


> هههههههههههه بجد ارائهم طريفه جدا وبريئه جدااا ​
> موضوع راائع ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


شكرا على المرور
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sparrow (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب فى منظور الاطفال*

جميل اووي الموضوع
فعلا معاني بريئه وجميله للحب
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## sunny man (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب فى منظور الاطفال*



sparrow قال:


> جميل اووي الموضوع
> فعلا معاني بريئه وجميله للحب
> شكرا لتعبك


شكرا على المرور
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## merj07 (26 يوليو 2008)

*ماهو الحب في نظر الاطفال*

*ماهو الحب في نظر الاطفال





في دراسة قامت بها احدى المؤسسات تم توجيه سؤال الى مجموعة كبيرة من الأطفال 

وكان السؤال حول مفهوم كلمة ( الحب ) بالنسبة لهم 

وقد خرج الأطفال بتعريفات عجيبة غريبة لكن كان من أفضلها الإجابات التالية





ماهو الحب؟؟



ريبيكا – 8 سنوات 



" عندما اصيبت جدتي بالتهاب المفاصل لم تكن تستطيع ان تنحني لتضع الطلاء على أظافر قدميها , فكان جدي يقوم بذلك لها كل مرة على مدى عدة سنوات , حتى بعد أن أصيب هو بالتهاب المفاصل في يديه لم يتوقف عن القيام بذلك لها .. هذا هو الحب كما أراه ..."



بيلي – 4 سنوات 

" عندما يحبك شخص ما , فإنك تشعر بأنه ينطق اسمك بشكل مختلف عن ما ينطقه بقية الناس , انك تشعر بأن اسمك بأمان في فمه "



كارل – 5 سنوات 

" الحب هو عندما تضع المرأة عطرا على جسدها ويضع الرجل عطر ما بعد الحلاقة ويخرجان سوية ليشم أحدهما الآخر "



كريسي – 6 سنوات 

" الحب هو عندما تخرج مع أحدهم وتعطيه معظم البطاطس المقلية الخاصة بك دون أن تلزمه بأن يعطيك البطاطس الخاصة به "<<< اعجبتني 



تيري – 4 سنوات 

" الحب هو ما يجعلك تبتسم حتى وإن كنت متعبا للغاية "<<< احلى شي 



داني – 7 سنوات 

" الحب هو عندما تصنع أمي لأبي قهوة ثم تأخذ منها رشفة بالملعقة لتتأكد أن مذاقها لذيذ" 



نيكا -6 سنوات 

" إذا أردت أن تتعلم عن الحب أكثر فعليك أن تبدأ بحب أصدقائك الذين تكرههم "



نويل – 7 سنوات 

" الحب هو عندما تخبر شابا بأنك معجب بقميصه فيقوم بارتداء نفس القميص كل يوم لأجلك " 



كلير -6 سنوات 

" أمي تحبني أكثر من أي شخص آخر , إنها تقبلني في الليل حتى أغفو نائمة "



إلين – 5 سنوات 

" الحب هو عندما تختار أمي أفضل جزء من الدجاجه وتعطيه لأبي "



كريس -7 سنوات 

" الحب هو عندما ترى أمي أبي غارقا في عرقه ورائحته منتنه وتقول له أنه أكثر وسامة 

من روبرت ردفورد"



ماري أن – 4 سنوات 

" الحب هو ان يركض اليك كلبك فرحا ويلعق وجهك رغم انك تركته طوال النهار بمفرده "



لورين -4 سنوات 

" أختي الكبرى تحبني كثيرا لدرجة أنها تعطيني ملابسها القديمة لأرتديها وتضطر هي لشراء ملابس جديدة " << مخفه الضعيفة هههههههه 



كارين- 7 سنوات 

" عندما تحب فإن رموش عينيك تبدأ في الصعود والنزول وتخرج نجوم صغار منك "




جيسيكا -8 سنوات 

" لا يجب أن تقول لشخص ما انك تحبه الا اذا كنت تعنيها فعلا , واذا كنت تعنيها فعلا فعليك أن تقولها له كثيرررررا .. لأن الناس يعانون من النسيان ويحتاجون الى من يذكرهم "





في النهاية اليكم هذه القصة الراااااااااائعة التي أوردها المؤلف ليو بسكاجيا والذي طلب منه أن يكون حكما في مسابقة لأختيار أكثر الأطفال حنية ( من الحنان ) وأكثرهم اهتماما بالأخرين 

يقول " خضت المسابقة وكان الفائز الأول بلا منازع هو طفل في الرابعة من عمره وتتلخص حكاية الطفل فيما يلي : 

كان الطفل جالسا في فناء البيت ولاحظ أن جارهم المسن كان جالسا في حديقة منزله ويبكي بحرقة بعد أن فقد زوجته التي توفيت وتركته وحيدا , عندما شاهد الطفل ذلك المشهد ذهب الى الجار وجلس في حضنه , وعندما عاد بعد فترة سألته أمه ماذا صنعت مع ذلك الجار أجابها :

" لا شيء .. لقد ساعدته على البكاء!!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


*تحياتي   .....  * ملطوش...


----------



## ارووجة (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ماهو الحب في نظر الاطفال*

*" لا شيء .. لقد ساعدته على البكاء!!"*





يييي شو بحب الاطفال يؤبشووني ئبش
ياريتني كوون طفلة بمحبتي 
شكراا عالموضوع الحلو


----------



## MarMar2004 (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ماهو الحب في نظر الاطفال*

فعلا يا بخت الاطفال اسلوبهم جميل في الحياة وبسيط وبيعبر عن اللي جواه بمنتهي البساطة 
مرسي كتتتتتتتتتير علي الموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ماهو الحب في نظر الاطفال*

*هذا هو الحب البرىء فى أروع معانيه ... ميرررسى وربنا يبارك حياااتك .​*


----------



## just member (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ماهو الحب في نظر الاطفال*

*ملطووووووش تانى *
*يابنى اتقى ربنا *
*دة الموضوع يخض الاطفال *
*لا حدا بيمرض فيهم ولا حاجة*
*شكرا بجد على الموضوع اللى فى منتهى الروعة دى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## white rose (12 يوليو 2009)

*مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*

.....................

في دراسة قامت بها إحدى المؤسسات

تم توجيه سؤال إلى مجموعة كبيرة من الأطفال ..

وكان السؤال حول مفهوم كلمة ( الحب ) بالنسبة لهم ..

وقد خرج الأطفال بتعريفات عجيبة غريبة لكن كان من أفضلها الإجابات التالية


ما هو الحب عندهم ؟؟

عندما أصيبت جدتي بالتهاب المفاصل

لم تكن تستطيع أن تنحني لتضع الطلاء على أظافر قدميها ..

فكان جدي يقوم بذلك لها كل مرة على مدى عدة سنوات ..

حتى بعد أن أصيب هو بالتهاب المفاصل في يديه لم يتوقف عن القيام بذلك لها ..

هذا هو الحب كما أراه
- ريبيكا – 8 سنوات - 


عندما يحبك شخص ما ..

فإنك تشعر بأنه ينطق اسمك بشكل مختلف عن ما ينطقه بقية الناس..

إنك تشعر بأن اسمك بأمان في فمه
- بيلي – 4 سنوات - 


الحب هو عندما تضع المرأة عطراً على جسدها

ويضع الرجل عطر ما بعد الحلاقة ويخرجان سوية ليشم أحدهما الآخر
- كارل – 5 سنوات - 


الحب هو عندما تخرج مع أحدهم ..

وتعطيه معظم البطاطس المقلية الخاصة بك ..

دون أن تلزمه بأن يعطيك البطاطس الخاصة به
كريسي – 6 سنوات - 


الحب هو ما يجعلك تبتسم حتى وإن كنت متعباً للغاية
- تيري – 4 سنوات - 

الحب هو عندما تصنع أمي لأبي قهوة

ثم تأخذ منها رشفة بالملعقة لتتأكد أن مذاقها لذيذ
- داني – 7 سنوات - 

إذا أردت أن تتعلم عن الحب أكثر..

فعليك أن تبدأ بحب أصدقائك الذين تكرههم
- نيكا - 6 سنوات -


الحب هو عندما تخبر شاباً بأنك معجب بقميصه

فيقوم بارتداء نفس القميص كل يوم لأجلك
- نويل – 7 سنوات - 


أمي تحبني أكثر من أي شخص آخر ..

إنها تقبلني في الليل حتى أغفو نائمة
- كلير - 6 سنوات -


الحب هو عندما تختار أمي أفضل جزء من الدجاجة وتعطيه لأبي
- إلين – 5 سنوات -


الحب هو عندما ترى أمي أبي غارقاً في عرقه ورائحته ..

وتقول له أنه أكثر وسامة من روبرت ردفورد
- كريس -7 سنوات -


أختي الكبرى تحبني كثيراً..

لدرجة أنها تعطيني ملابسها القديمة لأرتديها وتضطر هي لشراء ملابس جديدة
- لورين - 4 سنوات -


عندما تحب فإن رموش عينيك تبدأ في الصعود والنزول

وتخرج نجوم صغار منك
- كارين - 7 سنوات - 


لا يجب أن تقول لشخص ما إنك تحبه إلا إذا كنت تعنيها فعلا..

وإذا كنت تعنيها فعلاً،، فعليك أن تقولها له كثيررررراً .

لأن الناس يعانون من النسيان ويحتاجون إلى من يذكرهم
- جيسيكا -8 سنوات - 

في النهاية إليكم هذه القصة الرائعة

التي أوردها المؤلف ليو بسكاجيا

والذي طلب منه أن يكون حكماً في مسابقة لاختيار أكثر الأطفال حنـاناً

وأكثرهم اهتماما بالآخرين ..


يقول: 

خضت المسابقة وكان الفائز الأول بلا منازع هو طفل في الرابعة من عمره

وتتلخص حكاية الطفل فيما يلي ..


كان الطفل جالسا في فناء البيت ..

ولاحظ أن جارهم المسن كان جالساً في حديقة منزله ويبكي بحرقة..

بعد أن فقد زوجته التي توفيت وتركته وحيداً ..

عندما شاهد الطفل ذلك المشهد ذهب إلى الجار وجلس في حضنه..

وعندما عاد بعد فترة سألته أمه ماذا صنعت مع ذلك الجار ؟؟ 
أجابها : لا شيء .. لقد ساعدته على البكاء


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*


----------



## zezza (12 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*

يا خراااااااااااااشى على البراءة و الردود الجميلة 
بجد كلامهم احسن من ناس كبيرة و بيعرفوا يعبروا 
شكرا يا قمرة على الموضوع ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*

موضوع راااااااااائع 

ميررررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## white rose (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*



just member قال:


>



*ميرسي just member 


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## white rose (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*



zezza قال:


> يا خراااااااااااااشى على البراءة و الردود الجميلة
> بجد كلامهم احسن من ناس كبيرة و بيعرفوا يعبروا
> شكرا يا قمرة على الموضوع ربنا يباركك



* اي والله يا زيزا

الأطفال عندن تعبيرات عفوية رائعة

ميرسي يا حلوة لمرورك

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## white rose (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع
> 
> ميررررسى ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




*ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

عن جد نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## M a r i a m (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*

*روعة بجد ردودهم والبراءة دي تحفة*
*ميرسي ياقمر*​


----------



## maramero (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*

*بجد جميل اوي
مرسي علي الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## white rose (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*



m a r i a m قال:


> *روعة بجد ردودهم والبراءة دي تحفة*
> *ميرسي ياقمر*​



*ميرسي يا زيزا

نورت يا قمر

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## white rose (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*



m a r i a m قال:


> *روعة بجد ردودهم والبراءة دي تحفة*
> *ميرسي ياقمر*​



*ميرسي يا مريم 

شكرا لمرورك الجميل

نورت الموضوع يا حلوة​*


----------



## جى جى غبريال (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*

  بجد موضوع اكتر من راااااااااائع ميرسى ليكى كتير


----------



## white rose (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*



maramero قال:


> *بجد جميل اوي
> مرسي علي الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*​




*ميرسي ليك يا مرمر

نورت حبيبتي​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*

عيال عسل ..لو عملو نفس التجربة في مصر هيقولو بلاوي
​


----------



## white rose (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااا
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر
> 
> ربنا يرعاكى​




*الرائعة كاندي في موضوعي ...!!!

شكرا لمرورك العزيز

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## white rose (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*



جى جى غبريال قال:


> بجد موضوع اكتر من راااااااااائع ميرسى ليكى كتير



*ميرسي يا جيجي لرايك الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## white rose (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*



fady_temon قال:


> عيال عسل ..لو عملو نفس التجربة في مصر هيقولو بلاوي
> ​




*هههههههههه

ميرسي يا فادي لمرورك الجميل

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*



موضوع رائع جداااا يا وايت

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## white rose (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا وايت
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك





*ميرسي كليمو

شكرا لمرورك الجميل​*


----------



## aljundihf (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*

يسلمو على لاوضوع الرائع عنجد انهم بعبرو احسن من الكبار


----------



## white rose (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*



aljundihf قال:


> يسلمو على لاوضوع الرائع عنجد انهم بعبرو احسن من الكبار



*ميرسي ليك

الرب يسوع يحميك و ينور قلبك و طريقك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*

*موضوع اكثر من رائع يبين البراءة في الصغر وانهم قد ايه ملايكة
شكرا لتعبك​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## white rose (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*



bishoragheb قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع يبين البراءة في الصغر وانهم قد ايه ملايكة
> شكرا لتعبك​*




*ميرسي يا بيشو

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## white rose (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مفهوم الحب عند الأطفال*



ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ويعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> سلام المسيح



*ميرسي ليك

يسوع يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2010)

*

أشكركم جدا


موضوع رااائع جدا


 الرب معاكم

​*


----------



## white rose (26 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *تم الدمج​*



*شكرا الك يا دونا

الرب يبارك تعبك*


----------



## white rose (26 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> أشكركم جدا
> 
> ...



*الشكر لمرورك يا نهيسي

الرب يباركك*


----------



## Mason (27 فبراير 2010)

*



بيلي – 4 سنوات  
" عندما يحبك شخص ما , فإنك تشعر بأنه ينطق اسمك بشكل مختلف عن ما ينطقه بقية الناس , انك تشعر بأن اسمك بأمان في فمه "

تيري – 4 سنوات 
" الحب هو ما يجعلك تبتسم حتى وإن كنت متعبا للغاية "

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

مافيش أجمل من كدا حب 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------

